# What kind of bit do I need?



## mack. (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi name is Mack, and I'm form New York City. I currently building my first electric guitar and i would like to cut what I will refer to as grooves on the top of the body. Attached is a picture of the kind of cut I would like to make, can some some one tell me what kind of bit is needed to do so? Thanks I glad found this forum, It seem like a great place to learn.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

mack. said:


> Hi name is Mack, and I'm form New York City. I currently building my first electric guitar and i would like to cut what I will refer to as grooves on the top of the body. Attached is a picture of the kind of cut I would like to make, can some some one tell me what kind of bit is needed to do so? Thanks I glad found this forum, It seem like a great place to learn.


Hi Mack, Core box bit or round nose bit. Try this. You can buy these anywhere.

Core Box Bits-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Roundnose-Bits/products/49/


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Ditto. Core Box cutter.
MLCS core box and round nose router bits


----------



## mack. (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks James and Mike for your quick responses. Is there and difference between the Core box & round nose bits? Thanks again for you help.

Regards
Mack.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Core box have a semi circular shape. Round noses are more like straight cutters but with a rounded nose.


----------



## Packard (Jan 23, 2010)

Order the Grizzly catalog (or go on-line). They have a whole section devoted to guitar making.

Also, take a look here for specialized tools: http://www.google.com/search?source...TF-8&rlz=1T4GGLJ_enUS355US355&q=luthier+tools


----------



## mack. (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Mike and Packard.

Regards,
Mack.


----------

